# Swapping guages



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So I have a PBM on red and I wanna swap it to PBM with black door pannels, black swade, but I WANT BLUE SEATS AND GUAGES.

Are the miles stored in the computer or guage pod? And is it something that I can just swap and be good to go... granted I take it to a dealer to have the miles it was swaped at documents for the GMVIS incase someone says I tampered with it I can doc that its legit.

I also red that a GM dealer could program my miles into the new pod as well but only if it was new not used?

Also will it throw a CEL?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

No one ever had a cluster fail or swapped interior?

If the pods can be swapped, I'm going to change the color of the LEDS on it, the Radio, and everything else to blue also.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

bump...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This is what I found so far. I'll let you know if I find out any more info.

GTO Replacement Procedure for the IPC - kw cluster gauge instrument IPC odometer panel program speedometer TechII tire #PIC3151 - (Sep 22, 2004)
GTO Replacement Procedure for the IPC
.


Condition/Concern:
Replacing the IPC on the GTO

Recommendation/Instructions:
Order The IPC from the AJR International Inc. at 1-800-232-3965. Supply the Vehicle mileage to AJR to be inputted into the IPC. After installing the IPC, the IPC must be programmed using the Tech 2. Build the Vehicle > Diagnosis > 2004 > Passenger Car > Pontiac > V body > Body > Instrument Panel Cluster > Special functions > Programming > Fuel Gage Calibrations > Select enter and the fuel gauge will calibrate. 

Next select Instrument Configuration. Select enter. Select tire pulses and enter 6132. Next select automatic or manual trans. Depress the soft key to save the settings. Exit out and remove scan tool. If the IPC is not programmed, there will be a message displayed on the DIC Program IPC. 

.

Please follow this diagnosis process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed. If these steps do not resolve the condition, please contact GM TAC for further diagnostic assistance.

Models:
(2004 Pontiac GTO)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks man! Not quite if I'm reading it correctly but it sounds like the miles are stored in the cluster itself. If that's the case then I guess paying a dealer to do the swap woud be my best bet to keep the miles legit and documented since I doubt I'll find a used cluster with the same or on about miles as me in an M6.

Wish I knew someone with an 04 M6 that would swap clusters for 5 minutes to see if it throws a CEL or anything crazy also.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem. At first I thought the information was stored in the BCM. I would get with the dealership to see if when they order the cluster do they ask for the mileage at the time of purchase. That would save you some cash.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Found a guage pod on eBay from an 04 M6 it has 56k miles($50 and $12 for shipping). My car has 52k right now so it is close enough if I kill something. Gonna take the old one apart and swap the colors arround as I found a DIY on LS1GTO.com about it. I can problally jus swap the face plate too and the miles issue won't be a problem being I'll just use my origional, but def wanna practice on the extra first.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Contact Chris White, he'll hook ya up..... LOL, or maybe not.



jpalamar said:


> Chris White has always been a tool. Does good work only when he wants to.


Seriously, this sounds like a solid plan...


jpalamar said:


> Found a guage pod on eBay from an 04 M6 it has 56k miles($50 and $12 for shipping). My car has 52k right now so it is close enough if I kill something. Gonna take the old one apart and swap the colors arround as I found a DIY on LS1GTO.com about it. I can problally jus swap the face plate too and the miles issue won't be a problem being I'll just use my origional, but def wanna practice on the extra first.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to do as much work to my car as I can myself. I'm also not just changing the cluster, I'm changing up what colors they glow as well as my radio and all the buttons ect.

I know he does all of that as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't believe that Chris does that anymore for our cars


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gtogrills.com does color swapping along with their SAP repo stuff.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

It's my understanding from what I've been told is that the gauges are a direct swap. Shouldn't be any reprogramming needed at all.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be sure to post my results with pics when it arrives. It should be here soon. I ordered it on eBay from FParts, they are about 1.5 hours from me so shipping should be quick. I'd pick it up but I bet I would spend more then $10 in gas and waste hours of time in traffic.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Update.... I just swapped in a Silver gauge set into my 05 QSM to replace the Red ones, some re-programming must need to be done, cause the mileage is off and now it shows PRND123 in the bottom display. I'm going to try the re-program method and see how that works.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

hatred said:


> Update.... I just swapped in a Silver gauge set into my 05 QSM to replace the Red ones, some re-programming must need to be done, cause the mileage is off and now it shows PRND123 in the bottom display. I'm going to try the re-program method and see how that works.


That is because you swaped you M6 cluster with an A4 cluster. That is standard on all the A4s. I also belive that the mileage stays with the cluster itself. I'm not too worried though cause I'm probally just going to practice on the new one and just swap the blue face for the red and keep using my old one. But for $50 you can't beat it as a learning tool.

You didn't though a CEL or anything for the security system or anything? Thats my biggest concern for when I swap the LEDs and plug the new one in to test it.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> That is because you swaped you M6 cluster with an A4 cluster. That is standard on all the A4s. I also belive that the mileage stays with the cluster itself. I'm not too worried though cause I'm probally just going to practice on the new one and just swap the blue face for the red and keep using my old one. But for $50 you can't beat it as a learning tool.
> 
> You didn't though a CEL or anything for the security system or anything? Thats my biggest concern for when I swap the LEDs and plug the new one in to test it.


I started it up and moved a few feet in the driveway (installed a Lous Shift stick also) and it didn't throw a CEL. Thought about taking it apart and removing the Silver faceplate. Do you know how hard the faceplate is to remove?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll go home and post the link to the DIY guage cluster thread I found. Taking it apart doesn't seem like the hard part. I think the only hard part, and not even hard just very time consuming is going to be desoldering the LEDs and all that good stuff for me.

I'll let you know when my spare comes in and I have some time to play arround with it.


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

i took mine apart tonight and swapped the Silver overlay with the Red one. The needles aren't clocked a certain way and can be turned. Going to plug it in, drive it to the gas station and fill it up. While it's full, warmed up and sitting still I'm going to adjust the needles as needed. VERY easy process actually.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that my guage cluster came in and I finally had a chance to mess arround. It _is direct swap_. No CEL or anything. The cluster does keep the miles not the car so when you swap, your miles will NOT transfer.


----------

